# CA over tung oil?



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Has anyone used tung oil on pens to pop the grain and finish with CA? I'm wondering if oil will affect the CA finish sticking to on...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

I have used BLO under CA and it's fine. In fact it's a recognized method for pen finishing. I'd give it a go on a piece of scrap perhaps and see how it goes. :thumbsup:

Cheers, Chrome


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Many people use BLO under CA. Some even use a coat of BLO then CA then BLO then CA and so on.

I just use CA. I use thin for the first two coats. Aply the first coat and give it a minute to soak in and the same for the second coat. Then switch to medium for building up the finish with a shot of accelerator between coats. Then polish!! The end result is a finish like this...










As you can see, it is possible to "pop" the grain using only CA. I'm not sure how adding an oil product prior to finishing would have added to this pen.

Somewhere on this site is an article from a member who is a scientific guru about why you shoud NOT use an oil product such as BLO with your CA finish. If I remember correctly, it affects the adhesion of the CA which makes complete since.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Many people use BLO under CA. Some even use a coat of BLO then CA then BLO then CA and so on.
> 
> I just use CA. I use thin for the first two coats. Aply the first coat and give it a minute to soak in and the same for the second coat. Then switch to medium for building up the finish with a shot of accelerator between coats. Then polish!! The end result is a finish like this...
> 
> ...


I guess being a.new turner u just need to try different things untill I find a method I like, I did read an article on the CA adhering to oil products, just wanted to see what people are already doing.. great looking pen by the way, I realy like dark colored grain patterns

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> I guess being a.new turner u just need to try different things untill I find a method I like, I did read an article on the CA adhering to oil products, just wanted to see what people are already doing.. great looking pen by the way, I realy like dark colored grain patterns
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


 Yup, I'm a new turner as well. Watching lots of videos and then trying things to see what works is how I learn.

The wood is honduras rosewood. Its quickly becoming one of my favorites. It has beautiful grain patterns that look like feathers when turned.


----------

